# What is your 'Fear'



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Great theme. You could do a lot with that.

Are you looking for fears or phobias?

I have this fear or drowning. Not sure why. I've been around the water a lot and I like to swim. I guess its just the worst way to go in my mind.

I have a phobia about heights. The newest King Kong movie made my stomach turn. I felt like I was going to fall off that tower. Gave me wicked vertigo.


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Deep sea and heights. Not sure how easy it would be to incorporate those into a home haunt.. but fears nonetheless.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I remember a similar post awhile back. You might want to do a search on it.

1. Complete and utter darkness.
2. Touching the bottom of the lake at night.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Fear? Caught without clean underwear!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Spiders, heights, enclosed spaces, and creepy sounds. I get freaked out on my own mazes.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

john said:


> Are you looking for fears or phobias?


I guess Both.

In the House and on the Trail we will have differnt fears/phobias set up. I am excited that I can use alot of different things from past years. Snakes, Spiders, Rats, Mice, Bugs, Clowns, Cemetary, Scary Dolls, Etc.

For my costume I bought after Halloween last year real Cheap, a Coffin costume, buired alive #1 Fear of mine, but than I think I might have a different part of my Costume in case the Coffin gets to be a pain, so I might be A mountian Climber or something as I am Really Afraid of Heights.

My aunt (50+ years old, youngest kid 12 years old) said she wanted to come Pregnant.

I have set up a Halloween Family Fued Game, so people will have to face a lot of fears to play ie: Public speaking (Number one fear of people, beats Death, so I guess if you are at a Funeral you would rather be in the Coffin than giving the eulogy) working with people you don't know, Etc.

It is interesting to know peoples fears, I am really looking forward to find out what gets to people to be able to Scare/ Creep them out Good!


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Not being able to build new props...........


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm terrified of all bodies water, but only in nature. 

Swimming pool, I'm fine. 

River, lake, ocean, I'm horribly terrified. And it can be traced to a singular event. I was 5, had a life vest on, wading in a river. The water was not deep, nor particularly fast moving. I slipped on a rock, and was carried downstream. The life vest was keeping me afloat just enough I couldn't sit down and gain my own balance. Ironically, had I not had it on, I would have been fine. A fisherman ended up pulling me out a mile downstream. Since then, I just plain don't like water in nature. 

Other than that, I'm somewhat Claustrophobic. (spelling?) To a point where I have difficulty putting on masks for Halloween. But, I can still do it.

Not really scared of them, but I have a general distaste for birds. And I'm fairly sure it's mutual. Been pecked at and clawed a number of times. I swear I was even vengefully stalked by a bird for a month. (It's mate got trapped in our garage and I tried to shoo it out, but it flew into the top of the garage door and died, the male outside chirping and watching all this. For a month that male would swoop at me, and only me, every day and start making a racket)

_________________

However, in general, I'ld say your best bets are

bugs
spiders
snakes
darkness

These seem to be fears we're all born with. Some of us learn to overcome them, some not. But watch kids, they are generally all scared of those to begin with.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Darkness and Claustrophobia seem to be good ones, but I am not sure how to do that on our trail. It is a trail is 3 - 4 feet wide through the woods.

Doing a search on this site I also found one that alot of people were afraid of.......
The Burger King Guy. I did a search on Ebay and with a mask I think I can come up with a Cheap Static Prop.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Hydrophobia (Fear of Water) also seems to be a big one, but how to do that?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I fear being caught in a fire (*completely* obsessive about checking the oven and smoke alarm battery, or what is around a burning candle)---I have an extreme fear of snakes (more so than spiders), and like some of y'all I do have some fear of the water, but only when it's murky and I can't see my feet. Sometimes when we're camping, I get a fear of some crazy person coming up on us.

**yeah, meant to say enclosed spaces too...NO cave splunking for me!!***


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> and like some of y'all I do have some fear of the water, but only when it's murky and I can't see my feet. Sometimes when we're camping, I get a fear of some crazy person coming up on us.


 I hear ya.. the water thing for me is more like.. I am freaked out by creatures in deep sea. Things that are bigger than me.. sharks, whales, etc. I love the water itself. But murky water? Heck no. The only way you would catch me in that is if I were already dead.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

being trapped in a small place for me or being suffocated to death


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

heights , deep sea (when see no land) so i will probably never go on a cruise,, being traped underground , t-storms (i wouldnt say i am affraid but it makes me very uneasy when you dont know what can happen during a t-storm espacially when it comes with winds and if you saw my trees around my house you would understand why i hate wind) , another fear would be like probably alot of people have fear of dying maybe cause i have a young child , a great husband and life so far and i still have lots to do in life or maybe because i lost both my parents ...


phobia (and fear ): spiders


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a fear of falling from high places and I have to cover my neck when I sleep so I don't get bitten by a vampire (it's an old fear from childhood)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a lot of people are afraid of clowns and santa claus.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> t-storms (i wouldnt say i am affraid but it makes me very uneasy when you dont know what can happen during a t-storm espacially when it comes with winds and if you saw my trees around my house you would understand why i hate wind) ,



Chalk me up to a healthy dose of fear of lightning as well. 

But then, for some reason I'm a lightning rod. I'm not saying *I* have been struck...but I was thrown 20 feet from a metal roll door I was standing next to when *IT* was struck. Carved a wicked hole in it. I've also had lightning strike so close to me on 3 other seperate occasions that I could see the plasma/fire/whatever hang in the air after the actual bolt dissipates. 

God's got lousy aim.


(ok, ok, there was something SERIOUSLY wrong with the grounding at a previous job. 3/4 of these instances happened there, and my job typically had me outside. We always had crap getting struck by lightning there, so it's not sooo strange I've been so close to the strikes. Now, the one at the house...)


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

**Brrrrrrr***, I got chills reading that story, UnOrthodOx!! No _wonder_ you're not too fond of lightning!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Things that pop up, grab you, or scream unexpectedly


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

unorthadodx! holy crap man, you must have something very powerful protecting you


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Flying and being buried alive. We went into some caverns on our last vacation and while I was admiring how beautiful it was, my morbid mind kicked into high gear and started making me imagine how it would feel like to be squashed under millions pounds of earth.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Just like Austin Powers, there are only two things in the world that scare me:
Nuclear Weapons and Carnies.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Chalk me up to a healthy dose of fear of lightning as well.
> 
> But then, for some reason I'm a lightning rod. I'm not saying *I* have been struck...but I was thrown 20 feet from a metal roll door I was standing next to when *IT* was struck. Carved a wicked hole in it. I've also had lightning strike so close to me on 3 other seperate occasions that I could see the plasma/fire/whatever hang in the air after the actual bolt dissipates.
> 
> ...


 your damn right God as a lousy aim lol ,lucky for you he does , just dont tempt him too often 

i was reading your post to my husband ,he,s in charge of the security at work , and he looked at me laughng saying now thats a problem we dont want to have , 1 time but 3-4 times at work , hummm not good ....my husband had to ground the tinner(solvant) barels at work(he works in a printing compagny) he said if thunder would hit them as many time they do at your work place everyone would probably be dead in an explosion by now....

btw , i live next to a small river , it is behing our house, the water level isnt high, lots of rocks and small rapids and it is lower then all the propreties on each sideof the road so when thunder or lightning hits believe me you hear it roll and often see lightning go sideways following the river , it makes the ground shake bad during severe storms....it almost feel like an earthquake at time


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

OOO fear of Dentists, that is one of mine, but I am better now that I am older.

My Sister came across the Old 1950's Dental Hygenist, White Medal container with Dental tools that was our Mothers, I have a few loose Bucky teeth and some bloody gauze.

That should kick in someones phobia just sitting on a table somewhere.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

'Quick sand' is a good one for me... I dont mean the actual quicksand pit, but the course of actions in a time period that you have no control over. One bad thing happens and then another and another. Pretty soon you are in over your head and no matter how hard you fight to get out, it just keeps on comin. For me it seems like bad things always happen in three's. An example mgiht be... you are driving to work, get a flat tire on the freeway, so you speed up to get to work on time but end up getting a speeding ticket nd then once you get to work you remember that you left your important documents at home and you have to have them for your first meeting. Not sure how you could add that to a Halloween trail though?


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

"Ah S*** yeah, quicksand's a scary motha, man" - Quote from the Movie "The Replacements"


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Frogs and dark water (really any water where you can't see what's in it)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

quicksand is a good one. i never thought of life in that way, but it is true what you said about things happening and life. i am going to remember that one.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Bees. And I seem to attract them.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

You must smell like a flower.  


I love bees, and bugs in general. I do recall being afraid of them as a child, though. Don't know where that fear really stopped, but it did.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Reminds me of Bambi. "he can call me flower if he wants too".


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Commitment.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Commitment


I don't know being in the insane asylum isn't to bad now is it?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> insane asylum isn't to bad now is it?


I guess that depends on what's driving you insane


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmmm very true Madame. Please lock me up!


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Insane asylum? They told me I was just here for a little rest! 

No wonder the jacket is too tight.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not necessarily afraid of anything, but I've got weird feelings about these

- Fear of dying naked
- I do not like to drive anywhere on Christmas Eve
- I seem to wake up swatting 'spiders' in my bed more than other people
- If I install something new at the house (light fixtures, ceiling fans,etc), I am afraid for days that I am going to come home to a burned down house. 

Monsters. Neh.
Heights. Neh.
Speed. Neh.
Dark. Love it.
Being mugged? Not really. 

But spiders crawling in my mouth while I sleep. Hell yeah.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

It is ridiculous to have a fear of any flower, but sunflowers *scare* me..they just _aren't right_, man, flowers aren't supposed to grow that big and menacing. I would seriously be at risk of a heart attack if stranded in field of them- hate the way those *HUGE* brown middles turn down at you as if examining your every move. There's some kinda car commercial on t.v. right now where the driver is going thru a tunnel of sunflowers- holy Lord, makes my heart race. I have to divert my eyes every time. Ridiculous.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Creepy Clowns and enclosed spaces.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wilbert, that is some seriously unusual fears. i wonder what could have made those fears in you? laurie, i love sunflowers. they are cheerful, smiling at you, bending to greet you. hmmm, could be dangerous though, you know like a ventriloquist clown doll handing you a big sunflower. whats in his other hand behind his back, one eye closed, mouth hanging open, his clothes are dirty and soiled, one leg dragging as he walks forward. don't trust him!!! my advice, ruuun. it's a trap, if he can walk, it's no good, he might be ev


or he could be just planting a kiddie flower zone with my assistance.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunflowers are spawns of the devil, and you can't convince me otherwise- I can't believe you'd trust them to entertain the kids.  I tell ya, nothing would make me happier than to take a rocket launcher to some dirty, lurching, floppy-eyed ventriloquist doll trying to hand me a sunflower.

I actually share your reservations about driving on Christmas Eve, wilbret, I mean not that we wouldn't, but I rather us not. I guess we put ourselves at risk everytime we're on the road, but God forbid if tragedy should strike on Christmas Eve, man...the holiday would have that stigma on it for the rest of the family forever. About dying naked, I don't know...I think dying would be my bigger concern.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

laurie, ouch, that would hurt! guess i would be a little toasted. i really am nice. wilbert, i am deathly afraid of spiders, so i share your sentiment. they are evil and will bite you. i just wonder why you dream they are coming out of your mouth when you sleep. there must be some reason. if i see a spider, i will hit it untill there isn't even mush left. afterwords anyone witnessing my charade will say-you really don't like spiders, do you? bbrrrr, shiver, they got that right. on another note-after i moved out from home and got my own place, i wouldn't even allow a butter knife in my apartment, then one day my sister and i was talking and i told her about this. i said i thought it was because of something my grandma did. she said are you sure it isn't because of this other incident, and it was something i had blocked out. and after that, knives didn't bother me anymore. i just needed to unblock and talk about it.


----------



## funINfuneral (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure if this is the type of fear everybody is talking about but mine would have to be losing a family member.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> laurie, ouch, that would hurt! guess i would be a little toasted. i really am nice.



Nono_NO_, I wouldn't hit *YOU* with the rocket launcher, hallorenescene! *NEVER*!! Just the evil ventriloquist doll with the sunflower.


----------



## Brckee1 (Nov 18, 2007)

This is a great thread. I love to find out what people fear and then try to build scenes to take advantage of those fears. I built a spider room that has been very effective for the last 3 seasons. This past season I built a new room based on the fear of heights. It was one of the most talked about rooms. Very popular. 

I find old dolls to be very creepy, I am considering a room of dolls this year. It's easy to create a claustrophobic reaction. Luckily, most people who are seriously claustrophobic won't enter a haunt. 

Water is really tough because I think the fear is based on the huge size and depth of the water. 

I think a sunflower room would be very doable though 

Jim H
Dark Raven Productions


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I just thought of another one. 

When I was a kid, floor vents terrified me. My grandparents' house had a huge one you had to walk over to get to the bedrooms. I think this is what helped me with the high jump in high school.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

When I was little I was afraid of the bath tub drain. Afraid I would get sucked down the drain.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Brckee1 said:


> I find old dolls to be very creepy, I am considering a room of dolls this year. It's easy to create a claustrophobic reaction. Luckily, most people who are seriously claustrophobic won't enter a haunt.
> 
> I think a sunflower room would be very doable though
> 
> ...


EEK!! I know you won't unleash those stalky, botanical purveyors of death on the unassuming public, Jim!! And a doll room too?? Count me in as one far away from your haunt this year! 


Hehehehe, y'all are funny talking about your childhood fears...those wicked floor vents and tub drains!! I have one too, *SWEET GUM BALLS*. You know those little brown spiky balls with holes in them that come off sweet gum trees? For several years this fear drove on, I'd scream bloody murder if there were a bunch of them on the ground, and that's when somebody better give me a pair of shoulders to sit on or I'd be embarrassing the whole group in public. My grandpa was the most patient with this affliction, by just letting me jump on him piggy-back style right off his porch 'till we made it to his garden. Bless his heart.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, okay, old dolls i can see as being creepy, i love the spider room! but sunflowers? they are so cheerfull, what are you going to do, put evil faces and grabbing hand leaves on them? i know, have a whole in one blowing sunflower seeds at peoples legs as they pass by? when my daughter was little, she was afraid of a hair floating in the bathtub. if she saw any in there she would scream and get out. i was always afraid of someone under my bed or under the stairs. i would turn out the light and run and try to leap into my bed from as far back as i could. once in my bed i was fine. going up the stairs in the dark, i was okay as long as i went up the middle of the stairs. we were'nt allowed a night light, my daughter and grandson both had night lights. grandparents can be awesome, my husband and i have eight granchildren, bless their hearts. Laurie, when you hit those suckers with that rocket, remember i am the taller one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i forgot to mention, in the harry potter movie, that spider scene, well, that is one area all the wizards should go to and rocket blast those creatures to oblivion. ugh!. did you see how many and how huge? that is a serious situation. that is just not right. aracophobia i could not watch. a fake spider room in a haunt i can handle, for goodness sake, they're not real, so that is cool.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

snakes and bridges are mine ......as i get older the bridge thing is getting magnified. "Overpass'" on the highway are starting to be a problem. geesh.
Can't figure it out. But a snake or bridge can take me to crazy town.

Now, I never thought sunflowers as evil. That is, until Miss Laurie described their brown middles looking down as if examining you. Makes the imagination start wondering, Hummmm? Was there any sunflowers in _Little Shop of Horrors_? 

As for a butter knife, hallorenescene, that _is_ curious. I am glad you are unblocked. Much easier to butter toast that way. 

OOOOOh...and somebody said "touching the bottom of the lake at night".....
creepy. Thats a "double dog dare you " I think I would pass on. I just know that I would touch the dead body that someone put down there and it would not be just a halloween prop!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> but sunflowers? they are so cheerfull, what are you going to do, put evil faces and grabbing hand leaves on them? i know, have a whole in one blowing sunflower seeds at peoples legs as they pass by? when my daughter was little, she was afraid of a hair floating in the bathtub. if she saw any in there she would scream and get out. i was always afraid of someone under my bed or under the stairs. i would turn out the light and run and try to leap into my bed from as far back as i could. once in my bed i was fine. going up the stairs in the dark, i was okay as long as i went up the middle of the stairs. we were'nt allowed a night light, my daughter and grandson both had night lights. grandparents can be awesome, my husband and i have eight granchildren, bless their hearts. Laurie, when you hit those suckers with that rocket, remember i am the taller one.


Exactly! That's exactly what you could do with them....they don't need much help to instill terror.......that's so cute about your daughter's hair fear.  My son used to do the same thing!! I knew when he began shrilling screaming in the tub there was a hair involved- he'd bring up his hand with it wrapped around his fingers in total panic and shudder at the feel of me pulling it off him. You weren't allowed nightlights??? Why not?? That's cruel and unusual punishment. 


*cylonfrogqueen*, I do not blame you about the bridges...a lot of them could be in a lot better shape, some of the ones in my town look about as old as the town itself. I realize they're built to be a bit flexible, but when they shake slightly if piled up with traffic, EEW. It's unsettling.

I think it was Jackielantern that said that about the lake..also a good one! The only way I'd be involved in that situation is maybe to offer moral support to those in the water from the safety of the boat.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i was just telling my daughter about your son also being afraid of hairs in the bathtub, she says her daughter does the same thing. seems it is more common than i figured. have you ever watched gone with the wind? the nanny won't allow the little girl a night light. the father reprimands the nanny and says only a cruel and insensitive fool would act so. the nanny says, children need to learn to not be afraid. the father says there's not a cowardly bone in my daughters body, you are dismissed. the nanny says okay, but your child will grow up to be afraid. my daughter got a nightlight and a very oversized stuffed bear she could hide underneath if she thought there was someone in her closet. that way nothing could see her. she's 30 now, has 2 children, and there isn't a cowardly bone in her body. she still has mr anything that she has passed on to her son, who likes it because it was his moms. my grandson would have consecative nightmares. he would wake from one and then have another. he would be afraid to sleep for fear of the next. i gave him a box of pixie dust from the tooth fairy. it had magical powers. if you awoke from a bad dream, you threw a pinch in the air and watch it fall, this cleared the air of bad dreams and one could go to sleep safely. every once in awhile i would go into his room and there would be a pinch of pixie dust on the sheets. cylon, i don't blame you about the bridges, and with so many of them collapsing, that just adds to the fear. i am okay in water as long as i can touch bottom, i'm not afraid of hitting something dead, just need to touch the bottom.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Laurie S. Do you eat sunflower seeds?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Such a great mom you are, hallorenescene!  Now you _know_ I've seen Gone With the Wind, but it was about 15 yrs. ago.....I don't remember that part you mentioned, but my memory's not the best. 




natascha said:


> Laurie S. Do you eat sunflower seeds?


Are you kidding, natascha??? So they can sprout and bust out of my belly like aliens???! I think *not*.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gone with the wind, my favorite movie, maybe because i saw it right after we moved from ga. and we were so homesick. and maybe because it is a great movie. 
my neice sent us from ga. a halloween present one year. my mom's was a wreath with a big fat purple spider and a few of these spikey balls that just stick to the wreath. i don't know what they are, but i thought they looked dangerous, i took them off. i thought why would my neice send something like that to my 90 year old mom. she could get hurt! could these be those gum ball things you described? they are scary! if i was little and saw them falling from a tree i would freak. i freaked with them in the wreath.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> gone with the wind, my favorite movie, maybe because i saw it right after we moved from ga. and we were so homesick. and maybe because it is a great movie.
> my neice sent us from ga. a halloween present one year. my mom's was a wreath with a big fat purple spider and a few of these spikey balls that just stick to the wreath. i don't know what they are, but i thought they looked dangerous, i took them off. i thought why would my neice send something like that to my 90 year old mom. she could get hurt! could these be those gum ball things you described? they are scary! if i was little and saw them falling from a tree i would freak. i freaked with them in the wreath.



Dangerous indeed! It's all fun and games 'till somebody pokes an eye out on one of those things. Yep, they sound suspiciously like those pesky sweet gum balls....I guess since it was a Halloween wreath, the crafter thought they'd fit in with the theme.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cylon, i don't know about little shop of horrors, but i hear they raise sunflowers big time in the dakotas. if you are afraid of these guys, you're going to need a spatter gun to make it across the dakotas. good luck!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

So many people are afraid of dolls. I don't see why.....


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

!!


I thought we talked about this, Madame, how could you??! Clearly, she is from Village of the Damned and is probably reading every one of your thoughts....which I guess is okay since you mean her no harm, but my mutiny would've been detected long ago putting me at risk for attack.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry Laurie...I think the devil made me do it!!!  I don't know what happened to this doll. When I put her in the closet she had violet blue eyes. Then one day when I was dusting I took her down and her eyes had turned to mauve...a really creepy color that doesn't show the true color on the screen. STRANGE THINGS CAN HAPPEN IN DARK CLOSETS!!! BEWARE!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame t. you have just scared the dickens out of laurie, i would say it must be a little develish of you. now if you want her to take you on that trip and visit a doll museum, she will probably look at it as a dare and refuse to go there, and you had made such progress with her. for that matter, she will probably be locking away all the neighbors barbies. go ahead laurie if it makes you feel safe. 

the picture did turn out a little scary the way you worked the camera, but i can still see it is a very lovely doll. is it one of your gibson dolls?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

wilbret said:


> I just thought of another one.
> 
> When I was a kid, floor vents terrified me. My grandparents' house had a huge one you had to walk over to get to the bedrooms. I think this is what helped me with the high jump in high school.


oooo, floor vents.

Reminds me of something as a kid.

My dad had a shop in the basement. We were not supposed to go IN this shop, see. Drills, saws, guns, and all kinds of stuff for little kids to hurt themselves on. 

We also bred puppies, and once a year that room got cleaned out to be the puppy room. Among the things done to it was to put a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door, high enough to keep us kids from being able to open it. But, outside lock, to keep the puppies in the room as they could open the door. 

Now, 2 key things were in this room. 

First was a sword from the civil war. My mom's. They bought it the year in question and set it in this room until they could find a mounting to hang it on the wall. 

Second was my dad's hunting trophies. Deer, elk, and coyote skulls, antlers, etc. 

My older brother and I get this idea that we want to see the sword. Mom and dad are upstairs with company. So, we drag a chair out of the kitchen, take it over to the door, climb up and unlatch the lock, and in we go. 

My dad, and my uncle heard us draggin the chair around and knew we were goin into the room we're not supposed to. They sneak over to a heat vent and are listening. My older brother grabs the sword and starts to unsheath it. My dad and uncle make the most horrible moaning, wailing sound through the duct at the same time. 

My older brother throws the thing down, knocks over my dads trophies, and (what seemed to be) this mountain of skulls come tumbling down on me moaning and wailing, thirsting for my blood. 

And, my brother runs upstairs to tell my parents about the ghosts. Meanwhile, I'm stuck under the skulls struggling to get out. 

I never doubted that sword was haunted...or that the lock was on the outside of the door to keep the ghosts of that sword in that room. Nightmares for YEARS about the skeletons waking and running around the basement. 

That room eventually became my bedroom...

Remarkably, no lingering fears from this instance.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> madame t. you have just scared the dickens out of laurie, i would say it must be a little develish of you. now if you want her to take you on that trip and visit a doll museum, she will probably look at it as a dare and refuse to go there, and you had made such progress with her. for that matter, she will probably be locking away all the neighbors barbies. go ahead laurie if it makes you feel safe.
> 
> the picture did turn out a little scary the way you worked the camera, but i can still see it is a very lovely doll. is it one of your gibson dolls?



I know it was devilish of me. It is just my way of helping Laurie toughen up before that sleepover in the doll museum. The weird thing is I didn't do anything with the camera to make the doll's eyes change color. They really did change color from blue violet to mauve all on their own  She isn't a Gibson Girl, just one of my little girls. I think if you come with us to the doll museum Laurie will be just fine, right Laurie?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Hahahahahaha!  That was a funny story, UnOrthodOx!!! You had me picturing the whole incident....hehehehe!


I don't know, girls...y'all have me seriously reconsidering this whole doll mueseum idea. Not sure about this at all--don't know if I can trust the dolls OR you guys.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh laurie, a good time to mention i just joined a doll club. i will be making friends with many of these guys and from word of mouth, they will like me from far and wide. i have always been really good with my dolls. i still have my first barbie, she is played with but still in very nice shape, even her hair. madame t. and me, the dolls love us. madame is right, between us you will be very safe. and look, madame t. cares, she just wanted to toughen you up. how thoughtful of her.
onorthadox, that story is a riot. it would scare the weebee jeebees out of one as a kid. you must have been much older to be able to sleep in that room later.
madame t., a very pretty doll. have you ever made any cloth or pocelain?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Madame T - that is a very pretty doll, although I agree she does look a little scary. She reminded me of the little vampire girl, Claudia, in the _Interview with a Vampire _movie. Knowing that she has been sleeping in a closet does lend itself to being a vampire doll. Have you noticed any "bite marks" on the other dolls? Could she be feeding off them? lol.

I don't know Laurie S. the Doll museum _seemed_ like a good idea. 
Hum? who to trust the dolls ? or the ladies of this forum ( hand action of weighing the thought back and forth) Just kidding. Going the the doll museum should be fun....do go. 

UnOrthoDox - that was a funny story and can imagine as a kid that must of scared the behebbie jeebies out of you. Sounds like you have gotten your 
fun loving scare traits from your Uncle and Father. Were they into halloween too?

and Hallorenescence- Dokotas are a long way from Florida- not planning any trips out that way anytime soon, but I have packed a spatter gun in my dream bag, just in case I have any nightmare about Laurie S sunflowers. I also plan to hide behind Ms. Laurie's skirt if I ever come across the giant examining daisy. Alright with you Ms. Laurie?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cylon, yes the doll did look a little scary, but very pretty still. isn't she allurring. now look into those pretty eyes. look deep. what do you see? look deeper? you do know all vampires have someone who watches for them. you know, keeps the sleeping place safe. madame t. i am sure you keep her safe. don't you? see laurie, we need to invite cylon along on our trip with us. as you said, safety in numbers, and look, she could be bringing a spatter gun. with my doll bag and her sunflower bag, we would be up for anything. now with cylon along, wouldn't you feel safer? lots of laughs


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Madame T - that is a very pretty doll, although I agree she does look a little scary. She reminded me of the little vampire girl, Claudia, in the _Interview with a Vampire _movie. Knowing that she has been sleeping in a closet does lend itself to being a vampire doll. Have you noticed any "bite marks" on the other dolls? Could she be feeding off them? lol.
> 
> I don't know Laurie S. the Doll museum _seemed_ like a good idea.
> Hum? who to trust the dolls ? or the ladies of this forum ( hand action of weighing the thought back and forth) Just kidding. Going the the doll museum should be fun....do go.
> ...



You're funny, cylon!!  Great idea hallorenescene, gotta bring this woman along with us, safety in numbers....quite alright with me if you hide behind my skirt, but just watch out for the recoil of my rocket launcher.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Madame T - that is a very pretty doll,
> 
> UnOrthoDox - that was a funny story and can imagine as a kid that must of scared the behebbie jeebies out of you. Sounds like you have gotten your
> fun loving scare traits from your Uncle and Father. Were they into halloween too?


My Uncle is not into halloween at all. My AUNT, however is a huge fan, if on the cutesy wootsey side of it. 

My Father...well, he always considered it a huge waste of time when myself and my younger brother would do stuff to scare back when living at home. However, the lightbulb started to flicker in his head finally. For the first time, he come took a look last year after hearing about it from a co-worker. This disbelieving look on his face as he wandered around. He's now asked what he can build to help me out. 

They were BOTH very much into scaring us kids any time of the year they could get away with it, though. Which usually ended up being while camping.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Im afraid of dolls and clowns. not deformed clowns that thay try to make scary. no those are stupid. but the clowns like pennywise...oh good lord. I saw the movie _IT_ when I was 5 and i was always afraid the damn thing would come up through the drain. lets ee what else....OOOO indians!!!. Like the ones that kill you and scalp you!!! always thought they lived in the woods behind my house.

deep murkey water would freak me out


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my grandson is part indian, i collect dolls, and lots of clown dolls, and i am right under you, are you worried? dang i wish i could post pictures, this would be the perfect time for my clown photos! have you been reading this forum, we aim to torment. mhaahaaaa actually, that was about the age my grandson somehow watched it. we don't own that one so i don't know where he saw it. i loved the movie but pretty scary for a little one. for about a year he had to have someone in the bathroom with him.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame t., i had a cheap thrill last night. it was very late and i was in utube checking out the ghost hunter series, i usually shut the door to the computer room all the way or open all the way. but tonight it was open about 3 ". slowly the door opened about another 6 ", i could hear my husband snoring from the bedroom so i knew it wasn't him. i called out to my grandson, no answer. i got up and opened the door all the way and walked to the living room. my grandson was deep asleep. i went back to the computer room kind of spooked. then i noticed the heat vent directed towards the door. i went out and felt and the heat was pooring out. it must have pushed the door open. sure gave an eerie feeling.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The monster in the bath tub drain is always a popular fear...When my boys were little, probably 2 and 4 yrs. old, they heard a groaning noise because of air trapped in the pipes. They were in the bath tub playing and their eyes opened wide... without thinking I said, " Don't worry it's only the monster in the drain pipe". I thought I would "never" get them back in the bathtub. 

Is it any wonder kids grow up to be messed up adults


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Is it any wonder kids grow up to be messed up adults


HA! _Some_ people like to tell us that's all because of video games. I KNEW that was a farce! It's all because of parents that scare the bejesus out of their children when they're little!  lol


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

> You're funny, cylon!! Great idea hallorenescene, gotta bring this woman along with us, safety in numbers....quite alright with me if you hide behind my skirt, but just watch out for the recoil of my rocket launcher.


Just where is this daaaaall museum & wwwweehen?? ( knees knocking) Hallorenscene's closet? Where the little vampire Claudia doll is telling the vent monsters to split sunflower seeds ? (finger on trigger of splatter gun) Quick Laurie fluffy your hippie skirt, I need to hide!

I have a old Snow White Doll (she has teeth) and a crack in the corner of her mouth. Her 
eyes open and shut. I think she is wood, but I am not sure. It was my mother's, so its got to be around 65 years old. It creeps out my teenage girls. Actually, she is a little creepy to me too. 

UnOrthoDox-So what are your going to have your Dad help you build this year? Do you have a link to your haunt from last year?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cylon, no, no, madame t. has a chucky harem in her closet, that is where we find the claudia doll [trickle of blood running down yet another creamy white porcelain throat] [gasp], i have the ventriloquist dolls, lurking in the dark, under ones beds, waiting, yeesss, waiting to spit sunflower seeds in the dark at anyone foolish enough to turn out the lights. you can hide behind lauries hippie skirts, but only for a moment because what is this, a tear, they didn't mean to frighten you, they just wanted to play with you. mmhhaahaaahaaa
cylon, that sounds like an awesome doll. she might be worth money, really!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> The monster in the bath tub drain is always a popular fear...When my boys were little, probably 2 and 4 yrs. old, they heard a groaning noise because of air trapped in the pipes. They were in the bath tub playing and their eyes opened wide... without thinking I said, " Don't worry it's only the monster in the drain pipe". I thought I would "never" get them back in the bathtub.
> 
> Is it any wonder kids grow up to be messed up adults


My oldest, poor thing, is going to be a complete basket case then. 

We were on vacation to Florida, and were spending a day at Universal. They have a coaster side, and a side without a lot of rides. Not being a coaster person, I let my wife go to that side with her dad and brother and sister. I took my oldest (4 at the time) to the other side with the movie experiences. 

We go on some wierd simulator, he loves it.
We go in a twister experience where they make a tornado and lightning right in front of you, he loves it and wants more.
We go on some earthquake simulator, he finds it hilarious.
We go on King Kong, who grabs the car shakes it and roars, he laughs pointing and saying monkey monster funny!

Jaws the ride. I've never been before, thinking he has a better chance to see, I set him on the edge. Towards the end, boat lurches sideways, out of the water comes jaws RIGHT at his particular seat, drenching us, mouth chomping. He doesn't cry, scream, anything. 

That night, bath time, I turn on the tap and he flees the hotel room naked, screaming. 

Yes, I'm a terrible father. We bought him a bunch of shark toys the next day, and that eased him to the idea of sharks. He's still afraid of em, though.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

2 yrs ago in my haunt, I had a lady tell me that she was afraid of plastic bags. So last year I took a step further and created a small room with plastic bags filled with air, in an enclosed room. I literally filled the whole thing up with bags tapped to the ceiling and walls, tapped to themselves. You had to walk in a straight line through them, with the bags touching you everywhere. Several people commented it was too freaky. The rustling of the bags and being touched...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorthodox, that story made me laugh, screaming naked from the bath, oh the poor little thing. my daughter had a simular experience with a gun. then we happened to go to the toy store, when we got by the toy guns, she freaked. i took her back to the toy store several times and we would hold hands and hurry past the gun section. after awhile she seemed okay with the gun section. i bought her a cowgirl outfit right with the holster and guns, then we went and got her annual professional birthday picture taken. in 4th grade she won the beebee shooting contest at camp. her son goes hunting with his best friends family. it all works out. [she says she still hates that cowgirl picture though.]


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

AngelEye said:


> HA! _Some_ people like to tell us that's all because of video games. I KNEW that was a farce! It's all because of parents that scare the bejesus out of their children when they're little!  lol


One of my new quotes that my wife HATES. Is, "Our child is going to need years of therapy". It's a new quote since he is only a year old. But really how many people outside of this forum have actual skeletons in the closet??


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Dragon:*


> But really how many people outside of this forum have actual skeletons in the closet??


Bwahaha, now that's funny! My fear has always been of suffocation/ drowning - threaten to cut of my air and I bolt.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

everyone has their own skeletons! that's life!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Last night I was talking to my Husbands Aunt / My Co-Hauntaholic, and I found out that she is afraid of ...... Kites, she found out last week that her daughter, who is 18 years old, is also afraid of kites. Than I did a search of line and found out this is somewhat common.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoa, that's interesting...and it's common, eh? Are they afraid of being hit by kites?, or just seeing them in the air or something.....(this inquiry comes from someone with absolutely NO judgments on peoples' fears, me and my sunflower hating self---I was just wondering. )


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

well, maybe common is the wrong word, but there are others who have this fear. 

I tried to figure out what the actual fear was based on, she said she is o.k to watch a kite from a distance, about a block away, and she is o.k if she sees them in a store in the packaging, but to actually hold on to the string and fly one, NO Way! 

When I asked more questions she didn't even want to talk about it. I think she now is fearing that I am going to do something to her with Kites.

I told her about a pair of Earrings that I have that are Winnie the Pooh hanging off a ruby kite, she didn't want anything to do with that either.

Now I will not torment her with this, but I HAVE to wear the earrings the next time I see her.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Mine is those great bigass grey/brown grasshoppers....hate 'em. I take my garden shears and cut 'em in half....or I shoo them off the plant and the dog eats 'em.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Mine is those great bigass grey/brown grasshoppers....hate 'em. I take my garden shears and cut 'em in half....or I shoo them off the plant and the dog eats 'em.



*THAT'LL TEACH 'EM*!!!  That's RIGHT, all you mangled, half-eaten PARASITE survivors!--drag yourselves back to your legions of mutated cronies to serve as warnings before your deaths!! Your untimely demise shall be violent and swift should you possess the stupidity to cross Lauriebeast's property lines!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

leeches, woodticks, and blood suckers.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't stand finding a spider on the wall or ceiling before I go to bed even if I kill it.. you just know he/she has friends close by. The other ultra creepy thing to think about are mites. Have you ever seen those li'l suckers under a microscope and then knowing they are all over your skin and in your bed 

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3F_adv_prop%3Dimage%26fr%3Dmegaup%26va%3Dbed%2Bmite%26sz%3Dall&w=127&h=97&imgurl=www.badspiderbites.com%2Fimages%2Fdust-mite.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.badspiderbites.com%2Fdust-mites.php&size=3.2kB&name=dust-mite.jpg&p=bed+mite&type=jpeg&no=15&tt=537&oid=82f7f1cb577b4a4e&ei=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> I can't stand finding a spider on the wall or ceiling before I go to bed even if I kill it.. you just know he/she has friends close by. The other ultra creepy thing to think about are mites. Have you ever seen those li'l suckers under a microscope and then knowing they are all over your skin and in your bed


Uh oh, you'll be giving Wilbret the willies if he reads this, about spiders at bedtime....as long as you sleep with your mouth closed you'll be okay, man. ;-) Those mites are nasty--I think about them hanging out on my eyelashes sometimes. *ICK*.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spiders, i hate spiders, hate them, hate them, hate them. if i see one and i miss it, i can't sleep for days. i just know it is going to crawl up in my bed and bite me. they are ruthless spawns of all evil. nothing gives me more pleasure than to mush one. grind it to nothing. wilbret is a smart man.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Itsy bitsy spider goes up the water spout......


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Spiders for me too! If i see a spider i am out of there at light speed knees hitting my chin. I agree about seeing one before bedtime i stay up for hours looking for more. I never do see anymore but the thought of one keeps me up for hours looking for another ::::Holding biggest shoe in hand ready to throw::::


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

he doesn't go up the water spout if i spot him first. one time i couldn't find anything to hit one with, he wasn't that big and i couldn't let him get away, i smacked him with my fist, i s h r i e k e d. got him though!!!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Itsy bitsy spider goes up the water spout......


Can't scare me with that one....I live in Washington state.....down came the "rain" and washed the spider "OUT" Yeah!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I did get a bat stuck in my bedroom one night....that was a sleepless night for sure


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Spiders. Also I have a fear about swamps. I 'm from Florida, and I won't swim in any fresh bodies of water down here for fear of water moccasins and/or alligators. I remember seeing a large water moccasin going into a lake as a kid, and that did it for me.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_*Man*_.....I have a couple of spider pics of some we had living right outside our house during Halloween '06. They were *SCARY* lookin' critters!! Amazonian!!--I almost just posted them in retribution for the scarring from being subjected to doll attack nightmares and from Miss Village of the Damned and Jester girl, but then again, I didn't want you fine folks to click on them unawares and be startled....


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> _*Man*_.....I have a couple of spider pics of some we had living right outside our house during Halloween '06. They were *SCARY* lookin' critters!! Amazonian!!--I almost just posted them in retribution for the scarring from being subjected to doll attack nightmares and from Miss Village of the Damned and Jester girl, but then again, I didn't want you fine folks to click on them unawares and be startled....



Well, aren't you just the sweetest little thing. Are you ready for another doll picture yet....or would you prefer a CLOWN  Do you sleep with the lights on now...do you?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh laurie, you are so nice! we don't deserve it, we have been bad. and those spiders were so lucky to have you for neighbors. i don't really think it is funny your fears at all. and i would deffinently have your back. okay, i have what some would call a strange fear as well. here's your chance at retribution. when the burger king comercial comes on, that king mask scares me. he is scary looking. and then they have him looking through the bedroom window, and then they have someone waking up with him lying in their bed. and then he gives a sandwich [theres creepy music playing] and they eat it. i would smash him in the face, i would throw things at him, i would call the cops, i would press charges. bbrrrrrr, he gives me the creeps. and they're trying to sell sandwiches with this?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my GOD, hallorenescene, that is hilarious!!! I'm laughing too much to find my spider pictures right now!!! Heeheeheeheehee!!.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame t. you are so fiesty, i love it! lauriebeast, your itsy bitsy spider was good. e.f., thats not a fear, that's common sense, you keep thinking that's a fear and if you see any of those critters, do run, fast!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> oh laurie, you are so nice! we don't deserve it, we have been bad. and those spiders were so lucky to have you for neighbors. i don't really think it is funny your fears at all. and i would deffinently have your back.


Be very careful LaurieS. I think hallorenescene is setting you up for something.  Perhaps she is sucking up for some reason...or drawing you into to her very own dollroom lair by making you "think" she will watch your back. But she is a tricky one so BEWARE! At least with me, what you see is what you get


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*CLOWNS*???!! Oh _*you*_....you ARE quite the feisty one, aren't you, Madame... well take *THIS*!!











And *THIS*!!











Yeah, I really didn't mean for the size to be that big, but I forgot to shrink them...better shock factor anyways, I reckon....  And y'all might be happy to know I accidentally killed the yellow one under my car tire one morning...bless her little arachnid heart.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Dangit, now I'm almost sorry for that post, Madame...at least you were trying to warn me...now I'm off to find some 'King' pictures, preferably at someone's bedroom window....


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Sleep *TIGHT*, hallorenescene....


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Maleficent, I was afraid of the bathtub drain when I was a little kid. My nickname used to be "Bimbo." My grandfather used to recite the poem you've probably heard,
*Oh my goodness, oh my soul. There goes Bimbo down that hole.*

Lauriebeast, I too am in a way creeped out by big grasshoppers. Live ones don't bother me so much, but dead ones or stepping on live ones give me the willies. Go figure. I have a fear of certain bugs. Wasps and hornets, centipedes, and, as mentioned, dead grasshoppers are some of them. Strangely enough, I used to pick them up as a kid. Spiders don't usually bother me. They often stay in one spot for long periods of time. As long as they stay high on the wall or on the ceiling, I ignore them. However, if they venture too low or dangle by a silk thread, they must die.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

someone call the police! that childs dead from fright. horrible, scary frozen face. he looks like he wants to make the child his supper. do you think this is what they make their burgers from. dead frightened children? he falls on the football field, i am glad he falls, i hope they tackle him and it hurts, i hope they mush him like i do spiders. look at that cold stony stare, he has no feelings, he is capable of anything. i sleep with a baseball bat by my bed. if he tries to come through my window, i have the first shot. i need, i need, i need to go vent, someone got a bag to breathe into? F a I n T.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rr guy, you are to kind to spiders, just kill them. how are they supposed to know their boundaries. really, just kill them! 
never heard the poem-could you recite the whole thing, please?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Dangit, now I'm almost sorry for that post, Madame...at least you were trying to warn me....


LaurieS. shame on you. When are you going to figure out who your "real" friend is. I always have the best of intentions. Perhaps it's just my execution that is weak. Wait....where did my "mauve eyed-doll go". Oh my gosh, I just found a note that said she's headed east...


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> LaurieS. shame on you. When are you going to figure out who your "real" friend is. I always have the best of intentions. Perhaps it's just my execution that is weak. Wait....where did my "mauve eyed-doll go". Oh my gosh, I just found a note that said she's headed east...


I knew you wouldn't keep her locked up in that closet..Oh *NO*, now I've done it..time to watch my back and get rid of all the hedges around the house. Too risky for hiding places.


I see what you mean about the king, hallorenescene.  He *is* a creepy dude man, who thought he'd be good sales gimmick for food???!


*RRguy and Lauriebeast*, I'm alright with those big 'ole grasshoppers until the suckers start flying around...AAAAHH!! Especially in the woods when they come out of nowhere and nail you in the face or something. *GET AWAY*!! Our sons try to smash them upon their landings, but they're quick little boogers! Actually our sons try to kill all bugs..y'all know that Cheerio trick for potty training? Yeah, now they put bugs in there to pee on instead, if they find any. Gotta teach them to be sweet to the 'good' bugs. JEEZ.  On the up side, we could quit paying the official exterminator for monthly visits.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not afraid of grasshoppers, but they do jump fast and can startle you, don't they spit though? 
the king, i mean like wake up with him beside you and that creepy music, who would be normal after that? and that picture of him hovering over that child, sinister, just sinister. my husband cracks up every time that commercial comes on from the terror on my face. if i'm out of the room and he calls, rene quick or you'll miss it, i don't go, man i know whats lurks evil in his little heart, he feeds off my fear, needs yet another good laugh. he asked me why i don't buy a mask of him for my haunted house if he is so terrifying. i cater to tot's and i would not subject anyone to that terrifying experience. besides, who would run the haunt without me? where is this king now? maybe someone should check him out, i heard florida has had a serial killer loose. eeyyii


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> rr guy, you are to kind to spiders, just kill them. how are they supposed to know their boundaries. really, just kill them!
> never heard the poem-could you recite the whole thing, please?


I don't actually kill them on sight. When one intrudes, I grab it with a tissue and flush it. I can watch any horror movie ever made, but I can't crush a spider or any other critter. Can't explain it.

As to the poem, that's all there was to it. I assumed that it wasn't original. My grandfather also said,

*If you want to see the devil run, shoot him in the back with a gospel gun.

*Maybe he was more of a poet than I thought.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bimbo, that was a cute poem, he made that up for you. sounds like your grandpa had some good advise. flushing them down the toilet works, that should kill them. every once in a while we get bats in the house. my husband kills them, i just catch them with a butterfly net and put them back outside. they are very good for the envirament. they say one will never hit you when flying, that i don't buy. there has been some close calls where if i didn't duck, they would have hit me i am sure.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I am afraid of werewolves!! Anyone have any silver bullets I may borrow? I remember having to walk through a haunted house with a werewolf perched on a log growling in my ear, freaked me out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*payback*











oh yes, laurie, did you forget how you terrorized me with pictures of my fears


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*just for fun*










here's in answer to your spiders. the one didn't run away, he is still lurking, waiting to get even for his smushed friend


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*finished*










i'd say we are about even now
or are we
mmmwwwhhhaaaaaa


----------



## Mrs. ReDCroW (Apr 21, 2008)

I fear to rats! i can't stand a rat  they give me the chills... also I was scared to clowns when I was little because of the IT movie, I was afraid to go to the bathroom alone after I watched the movie lol, but now i love clowns


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rats are visious verments. my cousin and i cornered one, so it came after us. my cousin had a broom and whacked it but it got away. i am not afraid of them, but don't like them. there are quite a few on here that were afraid of clowns. and some of them thanks to it. my daughter didn't realize it was a scarey movie [someone told her it was a clown movie and that was all she knew, who would have guessed] and let the grandson watch it, he wouldn't go to the bathroom alone for a few years. and when he did, he would try to watch between his legs in case something came up the drain. he's eleven now, and isn't afraid of clowns anymore, loves scarey movies and halloween. but i got to say, i really like that movie, but would have been terrified as a kid. old tarzen movies could scare me!


----------



## Mrs. ReDCroW (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup yup I really don't like rats, they are very violent and dirty and they bite lol, one time a big rat entered to my house and hide behind the stove for two days and I was scared as hell! my neighbor and my husband killed the rat, after that my husband felt really bad about it lol but it was the rat or us, they transmit a lot of diseases and also they reproduce very fast! i hope a rat never enter my home again...

creepy scary clowns are awesome!


----------

